# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  проблема с принтером HP3600n

## nikitadenisov

вопрос такова плана. у меня принтер HP3600n траблы в том что при печати рисунка он его уменьшает на 7мм, (по вертикали и горизонтали) если кто знает подскажите как исправить!!! заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dude

у меня тоже НР. смотри настройки перед печатью. там специальная вкладка где-то есть, во весь лист печатать или оставить поля со всех краев

----------


## nikitadenisov

дажэ если изображение размерами 7 на 7 см, он его тоже уменьшает

----------


## Dude

хммм, что-то странное тогда. 
а это всегда так былоИ мож с диска криво что-то установилось? не пробовал переустанавливать?

----------


## nikitadenisov

да нет так изначально было, я вышел из полажения другим макаром, просто задал в фотожопе и кореле печать размером увеличиную на касяк принтера, и кстати новые драва и перепрошивка не помогли, вот такой касяк у них с этим принтером, если есть еще вары пиши:confused: мой мозг иссяк

----------


## Dude

если даже перепрошивка не помогла, блин, в такой ситуации у меня только один вариант. надо было сразу в магаз его обратно нести, чтоб сами там разбирались :confused:

----------

